# trimming plants



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

whats the PROPER way to trim my plants.

i have some amazon swords that have grown VERY large and sprouted new amazons with the roots so i want to trim the new swords to plant up a new tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi CTREDBELLY
My Amazon sword sends out a stick-like shoot that grows upwards, and the new plants grow ON that stick. 
-What I did was cut the stick-like shoot off at the very bottom of the plant with sharp scissors, then cut the stick as close to the baby plant as possible to remove it, then plant it








The new plants are doing great!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

have new plants grown off the orginal or new plants yet?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

not the small ones, but the mother plant propogated at least 5 or 6 new plants already


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

cut the old ones and grow the new


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is the link from the Information Section under the 'Articles' about Amazon Sword trimming..... Echinodorus Trimming

Enjoy reading...


----------

